# somebody stop me



## ronparise (Oct 30, 2014)

I know all the reasons not to buy a boat, especially a wooden boat over 50 years old..but this thing is so cool


[IMGR]http://images.craigslist.org/01616_bXRv3FYZXhP_600x450.jpg[/IMGR]


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2014)

Let me help:  Can you pay cash for it?


----------



## am1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Remember the 3 f's your better off renting.  At least two of the 3.


----------



## Elan (Oct 30, 2014)

Kind of looks like my brother's boat and he lives in your neck of the woods.  Maybe it is? If it is, buy it.  He had 3 last I asked.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 30, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Let me help:  Can you pay cash for it?



Thats no help Denise. And thats my problem, I have the money.. (thank you Wyndham)  Buying the boat is the easy part;  But like timeshares these things have to be maintained.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 30, 2014)

Elan said:


> Kind of looks like my brother's boat and he lives in your neck of the woods.  Maybe it is? If it is, buy it.  He had 3 last I asked.



Its a 42'  Chris Craft Constellation built in 1963.  mahogany over oak;  teak decks


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 30, 2014)

Stop.  Just stop.  You know better.









(Did that work?)


----------



## Elan (Oct 30, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Its a 42'  Chris Craft Constellation built in 1963.  mahogany over oak;  teak decks


I have no idea what he has or if he's even selling, but I've seen pic's and yours looks similar.  He lives in St Pete area though, so I'm sure it's not. 

 Anyway, sounds really nice.  Buy it -- YOLO!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 30, 2014)

Do you want the short version or the long version?  Buying the thing is only part of the true cost of ownership, just like timeshares.

If you're going to sell your new house and live on it I'd say go for it.  Otherwise, you've heard the expression, a boat is a hole in the water that you keep dumping money into?

You own timeshares so you don't have to maintain a summer/winter home, same reason not to buy that boat.  They are very labor intense and every time you go to the boat store to buy something you will not get out of there for under $100 even if you go in just for a couple nuts and bolts.

The very best thing to do, and what I do is make friends with a couple people who own boats like that.  I sail every week in the summer on one of two different boats and all I have to do is bring something to eat or drink each trip and help with the pull out and put in and general maintenance.  $20 or so each week I get a full summer of boating.

And with that beauty will you be able to afford to pull out of the dock, turn around and re-dock it?  If you do any more than that  it's a small fortune.

The boats I go on are both glass, one is 35' and the other 40'.  Not fun to try to keep them clean and polished and that's without the added problems of wood.

DON'T DO IT!!!

(That's the short Version.)


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 30, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I've owned a number of small boats over the years and the day I sold each one made me much happier than the day I bought them.

The latest was a small Boston Whaler that I went to Kansas to buy.  I sold it last fall and am very glad it's gone.  

I am finally cured, the boat I always wanted is the one that put me over the edge.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Boat*

They say there are the two happiest day of a boat owner; the day he buys it and the day he sells it.

Good Luck Ron


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 30, 2014)

hjsweet2002 said:


> They say there are the two happiest day of a boat owner; the day he buys it and the day he sells it.
> 
> Good Luck Ron



That's what I was referring to but the sale date was way better for me.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 30, 2014)

Is there a 10-day rescission period in Florida for boat sales?

I would just find a skipper Jonas Grumby costume for Halloween and save a boatload of money.

Gilligan!


----------



## kwilson (Oct 30, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Its a 42'  Chris Craft Constellation built in 1963.  mahogany over oak;  teak decks



That boat is a classic! Does it have a recent survey?

PS

If you add up all the mtce fees you pay on your timeshares, that will about equal the mtce fees on that boat.


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2014)

Chris Craft is top of the line. It is a classic. If you can afford it and use it, go
For it but my son says BOAT stands for "Break Out Another Thousand" and
With this classic, I'm sure that would hold true. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## spirits (Oct 30, 2014)

*Whatever rocks your boat*

My husband loved his 2005 lexus 430. Best car ever made in his opinion. (;  But then last year a 2007 460 long version came up for sale....like your boat it is the best of the best.  I made him buy it  It had only 15000miles (27K) on it and he loves every single minute in the car. He washes it when it does not even need washing....:rofl: 


Now....our kids are grown, our house it paid off...we do not have expensive habits.....he is 73 in good health and I say...we have been frugal all our lives.  If we want something now, have money in the bank and want something...well, we just do ahead and do it.

I am not sure of your financial situation...but if you have the money for this want.....go do it.  You can cut back and eat franks and beans if need be 

A boat like that will always put a smile on your face.  You can always sell itif you get tired of it.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 30, 2014)

Not only should you buy it, but you should immediately head for Cane Garden Bay in the British Virgin Islands (been there, loved it).

From the Jimmy Buffett song:
I hear it gets better, that's what they say
As soon as we sail on to Cane Garden Bay.
Please don't say manana if you don't mean it
...
Don't try to describe the scenery if you've never seen it
Don't ever forget that you just may wind up in my song.
.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 30, 2014)

If you intend to sell your home and live on the boat, and you love sleeping in the soft rocking motion of the boat, then do it.  Otherwise, you are stuck with paying maintenance fees, insurance etc. for both the home and boat.   My ex-husband loves living on a boat and that is not the life I want.  That pretty much sums up why he is now my ex-.  Don't forget that boats are like timeshare, easy to acquire and difficult to sell.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 30, 2014)

My husband loves his boat  …and if we lived in Florida 6 months a year, we would have a much nicer one then the 21 foot Grady White we have.
If you are buying it for cash and can afford 5K per year to maintain it, go for it.
You only go around one time.

Signed Pat, a recently retired 20+ year Hospice Nurse.


----------



## Tia (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks real nice. BIL calls his " outflow"  and SIL says he can't retire and afford to own it/run it


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 30, 2014)

Ron,
Wives are very smart. Yours might very well know this truism: if your husband buys a boat ==> divorce him now, tell him to keep his boat so he has a place to live while she (wife) will keep the house, the better car, the furniture & the friends. And the bank account.

Wives know this: boats cost more money than another woman.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Oct 30, 2014)

Ron,

Buy it!!! And I'll trade you 10,000 WM points for a week on her. You can even come and crew for us if you are so inclined.

Chris


----------



## ronparise (Oct 30, 2014)

ChrisandBeth said:


> Ron,
> 
> Buy it!!! And I'll trade you 10,000 WM points for a week on her. You can even come and crew for us if you are so inclined.
> 
> Chris



Ive been thinking in that direction, I could dock it in Ft Myers and use it as a vacation rental.  Somehow I think Ill need more than 10000 credits...just for gas..It has a 300 gal gas tank


----------



## bastroum (Oct 30, 2014)

The last year I owned my boat I was on it 3 times. With maintenance, dock fees, repairs etc. I calculated it cost me $4,000 for each visit. That was in 1992. Haven't owned one since.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2014)

It's beautiful.  If you truly think your life would be enriched with it, then buy it. But if it's an ego thing, or if it'll sit in port all the time, then why are you wanting to buy it?  It will need a lot of preservation maintenance to keep it gorgeous, even if you never start the engine.

Are you a boater, somebody who goes to boat shows and hangs around the dock just admiring the boats there?  Do you read boating magazines, and imagine your life aboard a great boat out on the open water?  Do you imagine vacations on a boat, heading for some exotic port?

Or are you someone who only seriously thinks of it when you see a great boat picture, or when you drive past a marina, and think, "What a waste - all that money tied up to the dock." 

I love boats, and especially love Chris Craft classic boats. But put it in these terms:  Every single time that boat leaves the dock it will cost you money. EVERY SINGLE TIME.  The further you go, the more it will cost you.

The instructor at my Coast Guard Auxiliary Coastal Piloting and Seamanship course I was taking years ago liked to say that owning a boat was much more than the well known "a hole in the water you pour money into."  He said it was "like standing in the shower in your best suit, tearing up $100 bills."  

Let me know if you buy it, and I'll come visit.  I'd love to take a boat like that out  cruising. 

Dave


----------



## ronparise (Oct 30, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> It's beautiful.  If you truly think your life would be enriched with it, then buy it. But if it's an ego thing, or if it'll sit in port all the time, then why are you wanting to buy it?  It will need a lot of preservation maintenance to keep it gorgeous, even if you never start the engine.
> 
> Are you a boater, somebody who goes to boat shows and hangs around the dock just admiring the boats there?  Do you read boating magazines, and imagine your life aboard a great boat out on the open water?  Do you imagine vacations on a boat, heading for some exotic port?
> 
> ...



I've lived on or near the water all my adult life, (Annapolis Md 1969-1995 and Ft Myers and Cape Coral Fl now)  There was even a time I worked on the Chesapeake Bay... I cant say owning a boat has ever been a dream of mine, It was just understood that one day, if I could, I would. 

Ive been shopping for a pontoon boat to dock at home... but the Chris Craft caught my eye. (damn Craigslist)

This is what Ive decided to do... Im going to keep the money I have in the bank, sell enough of my timeshares to raise new  money for the boat... If and when I do, if the boat is still available, Im going to offer the guy $10,000 less than he wants and if he takes it, use the 10k to ship the boat to California where it will become my west coast home. If my wife lets me.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I've lived on or near the water all my adult life, (Annapolis Md 1969-1995 and Ft Myers and Cape Coral Fl now)  There was even a time I worked on the Chesapeake Bay... I cant say owning a boat has ever been a dream of mine, It was just understood that one day I would have one.
> 
> 
> Ive been shopping for a pontoon boat to dock at home... but the Chris Craft caught my eye.




You actually sound a lot like me.  I've owned a few boats over the years, both sail and power, but I currently have none, and would love to have another.  The next one will be a liveaboard sailboat, large enough to be world cruise capable.  Yes, I know it's unlikely to ever happen.  But the dream is still alive. 

A pontoon boat is a lot less maintenance, and won't cost nearly as much if it sits at the dock. And to be honest, if a hurricane hit, a pontoon boat would be a lot less to lose than a classic beauty like the CC.

Have you thought about doing the timeworn response to timeshare investigators:  Rent before you buy?  Maybe you could satisfy the urge by chartering a nice boat for a time, and decide if you want to take on ownership of one. The amount of work required to do it right may help you make your decision.  You may discover it's more fun to rent one when you feel the urge, and then give back the keys and walk away with no strings (or maintenance) required.

Either way, it's a nice dilemma to have.  Enjoy the prospects!

Dave


----------



## ronparise (Oct 31, 2014)

kwilson said:


> That boat is a classic! Does it have a recent survey?
> 
> PS
> 
> If you add up all the mtce fees you pay on your timeshares, that will about equal the mtce fees on that boat.



there is a survey but I havent looked at it yet.... Im afraid to. What if its all good news.  

assuming dock fees of about $10000 a year and maintenance of about  the same. my timeshare fees are still more. . The difference is that my timeshares make money for me. Im not sure the boat can pay for itself,


----------



## easyrider (Oct 31, 2014)

I love it Ron !!! Even if you only used it for a couple of seasons and flipped it, Im certain, for the right person anyway, which may be you, it would be funtastic.

That being said, you ought to have the vessel appraised before you buy. Cris Crafts are expensive restorations. 

Bill


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 31, 2014)

slip said:


> Chris Craft is top of the line. It is a classic. If you can afford it and use it, go
> For it but my son says BOAT stands for "Break Out Another Thousand" and
> With this classic, I'm sure that would hold true. Let us know what you decide.



Break out another thousand for sure . Murphy's law is in full effect when you are ready to go out on a nice sunny day. Something breaks and it costs thousands to repair. Not worth it.


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 31, 2014)

hjsweet2002 said:


> They say there are the two happiest day of a boat owner; the day he buys it and the day he sells it.
> 
> Good Luck Ron



This is the historical truth.  My advice is to get yourself a friend that owns a boat. My lifelong friend had many boats. It took superstorm Sandy to cure his disease of boat addiction. Insurance money paid for the loss.


----------



## jeffwill (Oct 31, 2014)

Ron-- you know my answer.  Buy it.  This Chris Craft is not a boat--it is a small "proper yacht."  

 I owned a wood 42' Trojan in the 90's.  It had FAR less problems than the new boats today.  My current CC Catalina is a 1984 and is now considered antique-- 30 years old for a boat.  The survey put replacement value @ $365,000.  I own, and live aboard, for 10% of this cost AND it's a better yacht than the crazy new stuff today.

Survey is important.  I know what to look for and will call.  

Go ahead--- be Captain Ron for a while.


----------



## JudyH (Oct 31, 2014)

Get a sailboat instead and I will crew for you.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ron, always keep in mind... the chicks dig guys with big boats !!!


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 31, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I've lived on or near the water all my adult life, (Annapolis Md 1969-1995 and Ft Myers and Cape Coral Fl now)  There was even a time I worked on the Chesapeake Bay... I cant say owning a boat has ever been a dream of mine, It was just understood that one day, if I could, I would.
> 
> Ive been shopping for a pontoon boat to dock at home... but the Chris Craft caught my eye. (damn Craigslist)
> 
> This is what Ive decided to do... Im going to keep the money I have in the bank, sell enough of my timeshares to raise new  money for the boat... If and when I do, if the boat is still available, Im going to offer the guy $10,000 less than he wants and if he takes it, use the 10k to ship the boat to California where it will become my west coast home. If my wife lets me.



That's a lot of ifs.  If not that one, another nice one will be available when you're ready.  

Since you've never owned before I would definitely go out with friends to get a feel for what it's like to run a large boat.

There are boat ownerships similar to TSs out there also if you look around.

If you want a second home on the water in Cali, look for one there, many people buy them without engines just to live on.

If you know what you're doing and can afford the time and money, that's a beautiful ship.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 31, 2014)

Isn't the an insurance clause that you can NOT have a boat (ship) in the hurricane waters of South Florida, the Gulf and the Carribbean sea DURING Hurricane season? Like if damage, NOT covered?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 31, 2014)

someone turned me on to a local yacht builder here in town...huckins marine.  They make some amazing boats, I was really quite surprised to find how cheap they were for ones they have brought in to refurbish.

all that teak makes me smile out of one side of my face, and cringe at how much maint is required to keep it all looking pretty year after year.

I find as I get older, pontoon and houseboats look more and more appealing to me.

wait till the dead of winter...prices drop like a stone!


----------



## GregT (Oct 31, 2014)

ronparise said:


> use the 10k to ship the boat to California where it will become my west coast home.



I'll keep an eye on it for you....


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 1, 2014)

GregT said:


> I'll keep an eye on it for you....



Yep, leaving a boat in the water that far from you will require someone to be constantly looking after it. 

 A lot can go wrong in a very short time.  

Many boats sink at their dock because no one noticed the bilge pumps stopped working for what ever reason.

One broken dock line can cause a lot of damage if not caught on time.

Take up Greg's offer!


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 1, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Its a 42'  Chris Craft Constellation built in 1963.  mahogany over oak;  teak decks



 I have no answer to your question but will say if I ever hit the lotto my first buy is home on Lake Tahoe North Shore and my second is going to the boat house. They have some of the most beautiful Chris Craft boats for sale and I love them. 

PHIL:whoopie:


----------



## pjrose (Nov 1, 2014)

Oooohhhh, it's beautiful. 

 It's kind of like us with antique cars.  Do we need another one?  Heck no.  Can we afford one more and its upkeep?  Yeah.  Do we have garage space?  With a few hours of re organizing, yeah.  Will we have fun with it?  Heck yes. 

Is it your grocery or retirement money?  No?  Then......


----------



## ronparise (Nov 1, 2014)

I went across the canal and took this picture...I still want it...


----------



## Helaine (Nov 1, 2014)

That's a beauty!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 1, 2014)

2 Fireplaces? Really?


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 1, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> 2 Fireplaces? Really?


Ron, if you have the cash laying around, buy it.  You can taste that beautiful old yacht.    It will cost you a lot of money to maintain it.

We know a boat owner who bought one of the classic motor boats and older looking than yours.  It was a wooden boat.  They had it all restored (partially professionally) but they did a lot of work themselves.  When it was all finished, he sold it to his partner as he had enough of it.  They hardly took it out of the slip.

If you move to southern California, you have the California Channel Islands to motor to and Catalina Island is the most popular one.  I don't know about up north.

You need the two fireplaces, if you are planning to bring this boat to the west coast, and even more so it it is up north.  You will need heating at night because it gets chilly quite often with a heavy dew but you will have plenty of sunshine during the day.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 1, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> 2 Fireplaces? Really?



http://ws.assoc-amazon.com/widgets/...=US&ID=AsinImage&WS=1&ServiceVersion=20070822

They do provide heat


----------



## easyrider (Nov 2, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I went across the canal and took this picture...I still want it...



Good luck Ron ! I hope you get it. If I can help, ("as Im always looking for more points") let me know.

Bill


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 2, 2014)

ronparise;1689844....They do provide heat[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Floating around Seattle is different than the Gulf and the keys of Florida -- not near as cold.
> 
> I might call them "sunset mood devices" ....


----------



## ksqdomer (Nov 2, 2014)

boats and race horses.......second happiest day of your life. The day you sell it.


----------



## rosebud5 (Nov 3, 2014)

How often do you go out on the water now or in the past? Do you like to fish? If you have spent little time doing any of this this, you might find that after a couple trips, you'll get bored. I have a boat on a lake, maintenance is minimal, however, my boat is not 50 years old? What is it with this boat? Does it fancy you because it's cool? Night the right reason to buy a boat. To really enjoy it you need to have an interest for being out in the water. Lot of people buy boats because they can. What's your reason?


----------



## Jennie (Nov 3, 2014)

You may be too cool if it springs leaks while you are out sailing :whoopie:


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 3, 2014)

One thing that will happen when you buy it is that you'll acquire a lot of new "friends."

That is until it's time to oil the teak, re-do the bottom, or any of the other hundreds of chores that will need attention.  You'll feel like the lone ranger then.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 3, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> One thing that will happen when you buy it is that you'll acquire a lot of new "friends."
> 
> That is until it's time to oil the teak, re-do the bottom, or any of the other hundreds of chores that will need attention.  You'll feel like the lone ranger then.



Yep, oiling teak, cleaning windows.  If it is a fiber glass boat, polishing the fiber glass as well.  Did that for many years on a 40" yacht.  Not my cup of tea...


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 3, 2014)

Ask the owner if you can rent it for 6 months instead.  If you survive that, go for it.  

Brian

Gas will go up again...how many miles per gallon?


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 4, 2014)

The dockage fees alone will be big bucks........I think they are $30+ per foot per month in my neck of the woods....the maintenance and gas will be worse


----------



## ronparise (Nov 4, 2014)

massvacationer said:


> The dockage fees alone will be big bucks........I think they are $30+ per foot per month in my neck of the woods....the maintenance and gas will be worse



$9/foot and that include the use of the community pool and tennis courts, Add $100 a month or so and you can live aboard

 it takes about $1500 to fill the gas tank to cruise about 250 miles.


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 4, 2014)

So for $500 per month plus boat maintenance plus utilities + fuel (if you take her out), you can have a nice place to live.

I guess that is not too bad.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 4, 2014)

massvacationer said:


> So for $500 per month plus boat maintenance plus utilities + fuel (if you take her out), you can have a nice place to live.
> 
> I guess that is not too bad.



I agree, that's not bad but consider that "plus maintenance" is a big commitment in time and money.

The utilities should be part of the dock fees hence the extra charge for living aboard.


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 4, 2014)

Yup - the maintenance on a beautiful older classic boat is the wildcard.  I have no experience there but guess it could run high.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm kinda hoping he spends all his money on this boat... I might get a shot at purchasing a cheap New Orleans contract then.  :hysterical:


----------



## ronparise (Nov 4, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> I'm kinda hoping he spends all his money on this boat... I might get a shot at purchasing a cheap New Orleans contract then.  :hysterical:



I just bought 1,000,000 Wyndham points deeded at LaBelle Maison (not cheap)  I know my priorities 

The bet is that the New Orleans rentals will pay for the boat

I just came from the City of Ft Myers marina. They will allow me to dock this thing and use it as a bed and breakfast (ie vacation rental) with any luck I can make money with this. :whoopie:

While at the marina I met a boat broker who has an aluminum boat for sale; same size and same price. and not nearly the maintenance.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 4, 2014)

ronparise said:


> ...
> While at the marina I met a boat broker who has an aluminum boat for sale; same size and same price. and not nearly the maintenance.



And it begins, already looking at other boats, you are doomed my friend.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 4, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> And it begins, already looking at other boats, you are doomed my friend.



This whole thing started with me looking for a used 20' pontoon boat to park behind my house.

my first timeshare was bought on impulse.  I justified the purchase to my wife by turning it into a rental business.  If I can figure out how to make some money with a boat, ill do it


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 4, 2014)

ronparise said:


> This whole thing started with me looking for a used 20' pontoon boat to park behind my house.
> 
> my first timeshare was bought on impulse.  I justified the purchase to my wife by turning it into a rental business.  If I can figure out how to make some money with a boat, ill do it



A B & B on a B sounds like a great idea as long as the marina will let your guests in. If you can make enough money without leaving the dock you should have a winner.

If you take your guests away from the dock you will need a USCG captains license and what ever else Fla requires along with more insurance.

Does that marina have a lift big enough to haul that boat out?  You will need to do so once in a while.

You sound serious so you might as well start reading here.

http://www.boatus.com/buyer/

Here's one of the lists from that page.  These are the minimum of things to look at and of course all will need attention once you buy.

http://www.boatus.com/buyer/guide/checklist.asp


----------



## ronparise (Nov 19, 2014)

So I bought a boat.. exactly what I was looking for when I started looking, a 20' pontoon boat , The motor is too big, but the price was right.


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2014)

Not the ChrisCraft but still nice. You may even be able to enjoy a few
Cocktails while onboard. Not while driving of course.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2014)

ronparise said:


> So I bought a boat.. exactly what I was looking for when I started looking, a 20 pontoon boat , The motor is too big, but the price was right.



perfect...just add beer!


----------



## am1 (Nov 19, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> perfect...just add beer!



Is that legal in Florida?  Impaired driving is the same in a boat as a car.


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 19, 2014)

Is the dock at your house on the canal?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2014)

perfectly legal to drink on a boat.

is not legal to operate a boat while intoxicated however.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 19, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> Is the dock at your house on the canal?



Yes, thats my back yard.


----------



## am1 (Nov 19, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> perfectly legal to drink on a boat.
> 
> is not legal to operate a boat while intoxicated however.



nice as long as its safe.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 19, 2014)

am1 said:


> Is that legal in Florida?  Impaired driving is the same in a boat as a car.



Theres a cup holder...I assume its for beer. , 

And my canal doesnt open up to the Gulf,,,so no Coast Guard. ..


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 19, 2014)

We used to have beer and wine on our yacht all the time.  The same DUI law applies but I believe the open bottle law as in a moving vehicle does not apply.  Coast guard can come over and check and there is no issue with open bottle.  We had been checked for life vests numbers and fire extinguishers and even for flying US flag etc.. but never ran into problems with alcohol...


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 20, 2014)

Good choice Ron, now it's time to take the USCG safe boating classes.  

If the motor exceeds the H.P. listed on the ID plate, you could have a problem with insurance if you have an accident.

It's also time to join Boat U S and get the unlimited option for towing for a few bucks more.  I insured my last boat through them also.

A friend went out on our lake recently and broke down.  He had the minimum towing coverage and ended up paying close to $1,000 for his tow.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 13, 2015)

California Dreaming 

My wife insists on a dog so my plan to use timeshares as a second home wont work

so I it looks like Im buying a boat  to live aboard...(we sign the contract tomorrow). It will be docked in San Diego close to my stepson and not too far from my daughter


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2015)

Ahhhh! The first of the two happiest days of a man's life! Sounds like fun.
Jim


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 13, 2015)

Congratulations and San Diego has the mildest climate of all California.  

Your kids can keep an eye on her when you are not there.  It looks a very nice boat in your pictures!


----------



## Patri (Mar 14, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Ahhhh! The first of the two happiest days of a man's life! Sounds like fun.
> Jim



Ha! I thought you were going to say the two happiest days were the day you buy a boat, and the day you sell it.
Ron, looks awesome. Many wonderful days to come.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 14, 2015)

Didn't you buy a pontoon boat just a few months ago?  Now two boats???  Wow.


----------



## silentg (Mar 14, 2015)

Take a cruise, bigger boat, more fun, no maintenance


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2015)

grats on the boat purchase!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice choice, Ron! You'll love it. 

Oh, and BTW:  Call me when you want a crew to help you take it out. I aced the Coast Guard's Coastal Piloting course in San Diego when I lived there. 

Dave


----------

